# Clear blue positive test then next day a negative test On clear blue in 2ww



## Leanne29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi I'm a surrogate for a family member I had a 5 day frozen blast on Thursday 13th feb my test day is 27th feb 14 days after no blood test the hospital jus gave me a test to do on that day ,I've had all the signs .. Cramping , heart burn , etc no bleeding or spotting..so on Friday 21st feb my 8th day I did a clear blue digital test it said preg 1-2 weeks ...now today my 10th day I did the same test at same time in morning and I got a negative  so thru out the day I done 3 more clear blue and 1 other test all ce back neg ..what's going on ?? How can they say I'm preg then I'm not  some one help 4 days to go till my test day at home with hospital test strip


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm really sorry I don't have more time to answer fully.  Your hcg may still be a little low and you are pregnant - as they are urine tests, the level detected can vary depending when you last had a wee, how much you've drunk etc.  potentially though you may have had a chemical pregnancy where implantation takes place but the pregnancy fails to implant properly so hcg is produced for a short time and detected on a test.  Good luck x


----------



## Leanne29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for reply ..will the doctors know I've had a chemical pregnancy ? And tell me ?


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello. I had this exact same thing on my fresh cycle. Im afraid it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. The doctor wouldnt be able to detect it after the fact... it's one of the small benefits of testing early is that you get to find out you had a chemical which you wouldnt otherwise know.

I guess it's possible it could be something else (low levels not yet picked up by all testers) but that was my experience.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had this too but I did carry on with a pregnancy for another month.  It was horrible to have the elation of a positive to have it followed by a negative, sending you lots of  .  

If you took the tests at different times of the day and it's still early then it could just be that your wee was too diluted and the first test was picking up stronger HCG in a more concentrated sample.  That's what happened to me.

Good luck x


----------



## Leanne29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you both for your replys ..not to sure where to go from here really all I can do is jus carry testings till Thursday and then phone with results ..it's so so cruel to do this to the mom ..I'm a strong person but I think it's killing the mom as she carnt do nuffing ..why am I not bleeding ? Xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Leanne

I'm so sorry that this is happening to you and the mum if it is a chemical pregnancy it is truly a cruel and horrible thing for both of you to experience.

I have had two of them now although I didn't realise that was what the first one was.
  
As you have had a frozen blast implanted I presume you are on progynova or some other oestrogen drug. This along with the progesterone support you are on will prevent your period from starting.

My clinic asked me to test again three days after the OTD and carry on with my drugs, this was hard for me but I did it and when I finally stopped the drugs my period came the next day.

I hope that it isn't a chemical and all works out well for you.

Much love and hugs.

Pudding
X


----------



## Leanne29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Hun ..so so sad ..I don't even no what to think the hospital are useless there are not saying anythink jus to test again on Thursday and to phone with results  not any thing about scan or blood test ..have you ever tryed the eBay strips the ones what NHS. Are meant to use ?


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Leanne

My clinic doesn't do blood tests either and it would be way too early for a scan.

I haven't used the strips you refer to.

In the past I have used First Response, Clear Blue Digital and the cassette one that my clinic gives us to use.

All you can do is wait and see what Thursday brings.

What is the position if it remains BFN? Are there more snow babies on ice?

Pudding
X


----------



## Leanne29 (Feb 23, 2014)

No that was her last one .. she wud have to go thru it all again and get more eggs ..night mare ..yes I've sent my self crazy over the weekend I'm jus going to relax now and see what happens on Thursday fingers crossed a god is looking down and changes all of this mess ..thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

PS Leanne, I think that what you're doing for a loved one is *AMAZING *


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Leanne

I just wanted to say hi and see how you are doing!

Pudding
x


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you Leanne. Waiting is just the most unbearable thing when all you can think about is 'what's going on??'.  Just remember that whatever the outcome you have done absolutely your best. The mum will cope and she will move on to the next step in her journey. You are doing a wonderful thing. x


----------

